# My first reel mower!!



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

As many of you that helped me out already know, I just got my first reel mower today. It's a McLane 20in with a 5.25 Briggs motor (wish it had a Honda). I'm not sure how old it is but if it is old the never used it, the thing is super clean!!!! But no one cares about the print, here's the pics!!!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Not bad for $250 in my opinion!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

VERY nice! It looks brand new! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats man!

Now it's time to make a roller, or buy one!

:mrgreen:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice buy. That thing definitely hasn't cut much grass.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah, agreed that thing looks great. Congrats!

I would prefer the Honda too but I think the Briggs is going to be good also. Only two suggestions that I would recommend(I would recommend for all mower engines really). 1. Run the fuel out over winter and don't let it sit in the carb. 2. Run ethanol free fuel for your standard gas.

Congrats again!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> Now it's time to make a roller, or buy one!
> 
> :mrgreen:


Ordered a roller already!!! Normally I'd be all about making one to save cash but I've been so busy I know I wouldn't take the time to do it (projects stacking up) So I ordered one this morning from reel rollers!! 🤘🏻


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Yeah, agreed that thing looks great. Congrats!
> 
> I would prefer the Honda too but I think the Briggs is going to be good also. Only two suggestions that I would recommend(I would recommend for all mower engines really). 1. Run the fuel out over winter and don't let it sit in the carb. 2. Run ethanol free fuel for your standard gas.
> 
> Congrats again!


Cool thanks!! Will do!! And thanks again for all the tips and help! Your awesome man!!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Glad to help and glad to have another reel mower on the forum!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Damn thing looks almost new. And while I agree the Honda is a far superior engine to the B&S, I wouldn't worry about it because you won't own it long enough to matter. :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

lol, Spammage!

Looks great and congrats. It'll be perfect with a roller and a TLF sticker on it.


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> ...It'll be perfect with a roller and a TLF sticker on it.


Hahaha, I couldn't agree more! In fact, dfw_pilot will buy you one! If you want one, PM me your mailing address and I will drop it in the mail tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ware said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ...It'll be perfect with a roller and a TLF sticker on it.
> ...


Hell yeah!!! I herd those stickers add 1hp!! I'd be proud to run one!!!


----------

